# Bernex Watch ?



## Daniel Lefair (Jul 30, 2019)

Hello Community,

I am pretty new member of the watch community so I might be asking silly questions. Apologies if this happens.

I recently came in possession of a Bernex Watch (BN 24101). Although I like the watch itself I realize I know very little of the brand and don't really find a way to communicate with the makers (whereabouts, etc...)

Does anyone know this brand? Is this a relatively well-known business? As I am relatively neophyte, I feel it might be easy to do an otherwise ill-advised purchase.

Many thanks !


----------



## stdape (Mar 9, 2018)

http://www.bernexpockets.com/

silly questions is my job lol. artytime:

not cheap! Swiss made.

Has got an e-mail and phone number on site


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

The picture posted is from a watch sales website, £731 on sale. Hmm.


----------



## Daniel Lefair (Jul 30, 2019)

Here is a picture of the actual watch.

I got it at a slightly cheaper price than the "normal" retail price, which seemed like a bargain.



stdape said:


> Has got an e-mail and phone number on site


 I saw the website but the email and the phone number don't seem to work (I tried to write and to call), which makes me wonder about the reliability of the makers. Also, I found relatively little mention of the brand overall on the web. So, as I don't know much yet about the watch business, I started wondering if the seller was '"legit".


----------



## stdape (Mar 9, 2018)

The phone number goes to a message machine when i tried. Must admit never heard of the Watch name, but does not mean a lot.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Dear @Daniel Lefair, I also enjoy researching questions like yours if I can, and like sdtape, I came to the website of Bernex watches after looking at certain 1950s registrations relating to Bernex of Birmingham and the importation of Swiss watches into the UK from the Swiss firm of Georges Bouverat & Co. I would suggest that Bernex watches are perfectly respectable though quite expensive, and it would be nice if you can contact the company. I noticed that the Bernex website has the copyright under Chrono Ltd. 2014, which makes me wonder just how active Bernex are as a brand today - I cannot find a reference online to Chrono Ltd..


----------

